# Picked up my first macro lens



## jay956 (May 31, 2014)

Finally saved up enough to pick up a Tokina 100 2.8 macro. Just got it yesterday but am already loving it. I am going to really enjoy this type of photography. Here are a couple of my pictures, please give me any tips you might have. Thanks!



Morning Drink by JWF Photo, on Flickr



Hide and Seek by JWF Photo, on Flickr



Cleaning by JWF Photo, on Flickr


----------



## BekahAura (Jun 1, 2014)

I just got the Nikkor 105mm f/2.8 as a surprise from my dear old dad so I totally feel your excitement about the new gear!!! These are some kick ass bug photos. 

I think the spider is the most interesting. Love the composition and the range of in and out of focus water drops is candy to my eyes. I just really wish I could see the spiders face. 

The little beetle is my next favorite. I would crop in to get rid of that bit of leaf on the top left. Love the perfectly sharp water droplets in this one. So cool!

I would crop into the bee shot too. I don't really think the triangle on the top right adds anything to the photo and the dirty surface on the bottom right is a distraction to me. 

Nice job! Keep at it!


----------



## jay956 (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks for your suggestions! Funny thing about the spider picture. I was going in to take pictures of the water droplets on the web and didn't notice him until i focused. I'm not used to using manual focus and with such a shallow dof with macro I am going to have to work on finding the correct focal point. I'm just starting to really take advantage of Lightroom as well. So with all these new things I need to just slow down and look at the picture more carefully to catch things like the dirt in the corner because you're right, those little things are distracting.


----------



## jay956 (Jun 3, 2014)

A couple from yesterday.



IMG_0465 by JWF Photo, on Flickr



IMG_0440 by JWF Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jun 3, 2014)

Fantastic pictures!!!


----------



## jay956 (Jun 4, 2014)

Trying out a more abstract style. What do you think?



Lost by JWF Photo, on Flickr



Burst by JWF Photo, on Flickr


----------



## chanda95 (Jun 4, 2014)

oh wow.  I prefer your insect/arachnid pictures over your latest flowers. Your insects are just stunning. The color and clarity is beautiful. The dragonfly is my favorite.


----------



## jay956 (Jun 4, 2014)

chanda95 said:


> oh wow.  I prefer your insect/arachnid pictures over your latest flowers. Your insects are just stunning. The color and clarity is beautiful. The dragonfly is my favorite.





Msteelio91 said:


> Fantastic pictures!!!



Thank you both!


----------



## BekahAura (Jun 7, 2014)

So funny about the spider shot! I sometimes find bugs later on in my flower photos too. I LOVE the bug in the daisy! Any idea what that is? Some kind of grasshopper or cricket? That's my new favorite.


----------



## jay956 (Jun 9, 2014)

BekahAura said:


> So funny about the spider shot! I sometimes find bugs later on in my flower photos too. I LOVE the bug in the daisy! Any idea what that is? Some kind of grasshopper or cricket? That's my new favorite.


It is a katydid nymph. That was right in front of my house and after I took the shot I noticed it on the same flower for the next 3-4 days.


----------

